# Elster question: tax declaration for 2018 before 2018 ends??



## leryval (Feb 13, 2018)

Hi all.
I’ve been freelancing in Germany since 2016, and now I’m permanently leaving this country.

I sent a mail to the Finanzamt telling that I leave Germany early in December and quit freelancing completely.
I was expecting I could get out of the whole system and I have nothing to do with the Finanzamt any longer, but it seems not.

They replied like this:

_hat der Unternehmer seine gewerbliche oder berufliche Tätigkeit nie in einem Teil des Kalen-derjahres ausgeübt, d.h. die Tätigkeit endet vor dem 31.12., ist die Umsatzsteuererklärung für das Kalenderjahr einen Monat nach Beendigung der gewerblichen oder beruflichen Tätig-keit abzugeben (§ 18 Abs. 3 Satz 2 i.V.m. § 16 Abs. 3 UStG). Im Hinblick darauf, dass der Betrieb eingestellt wurde und sich dadurch weitere steuerliche Folgen ergeben, bitte ich Sie, die
• Umsatzsteuererklärung 2018
• Einkommensteuererklärung 2018
• Einnahmeüberschussrechnung 2018
bis spätestens 28.12.2018 abzugeben._

So I tried declaring using Elster, but when I log in to Elster and try to start declaring, year 2011 - 2017 are the only options. There’s no 2018.
I guess you can select 2018 as soon as 2019 comes, but they are telling me to do this by 28.12.2018.

What should I do in this case? I noticed there’s an “objection” form on Elster (if I'm reading it correctly), but what to write?

Any advice will be appreciated.
Thanks!


----------

